# NYC contest



## BrooklynQ (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm working on putting together a one day, just for fun, unsanctioned grilling/Q contest. Actually it would be a charity event. 

What food categories would you want to see? Be creative and it might happen.


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 20, 2006)

1) Pork Loin
2) Roasts...  as in clods, tenders , trip tips, leg of lamb-bone in or boneless 
3) Steaks  as in T bones steaks, can include pork chops , lamb chops, veal chops ... but must be  bone in steak
4 Appetizer...  meat or fish smoked with the appy
5) dessert.. must be off the grill

Starting time, and turn in time, would help here for prep time 

Hope it works out  If ya need any help.. let me know


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 20, 2006)

I would suggest the fallowing, Beef, Pork, Chicken, And Vegetables. Kind of a any thing goes type deal. That way you can make more money for your charity. Sell tickets to the public for food and tally up the most in each category. ( peoples choice ) From each contender. That way any one can get what they want from a burger to pork loin or vegetables or who knows. Verity is the spice of life. Plus it's low stress on the people who are cooking.


----------

